# July 4th Weekend!!!!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

My good friend Duane invited me and my wife to come up to his place for the weekend of the 4th. It ended up that I could make it but not the wife, so friday i loaded up Whiskey and headed up to Oregon. 
I arrived in Oregon at about 4:00 in the afternoon and it was about 85 degrees, so we decided to go inside and visit and get to bed early so we could get up and go hunting first thing in the morning. We woke up at 4:00 am the next morning and went to calling. Everystand of the day we were getting responses but no coyotes. We did have 2 mama mule deer come to fawn distress and want to attack Duanes' dog. Once it got too hot we made it back to the house and did some inside work there. 
We made it back out the next morning and called in a coyote on the first stand of the day. It stayed out at about 450-500 yards in the 3ft tall sage and never gave up a clear shot. 2 stands later we called up another coyote. We figured it was a female guarding a den because she appeared from the rocks and dissapeared just as fast. She was across the canyon at about 600 yards and no shots were taken. We tried to approach that coyote from a different angle so we could get closer but she would never come back out. 
July 4th came around and it was a great day. We glassed a badger in the field and setup to call it closer, until the farmer came and drove through the field to start his work for the day. Can't blame the guy for trying to make a living but we ended up not seeing the badger again. We glassed 3 more badgers in the same field about 300 yards away and same deal, he was raking hay and ended up going right through the group. 
While driving to the next spot, Duane spotted a coyote out in a field and i pulled up and shot him. I hit a little far back, just behind the lungs and the coyote ended up running about 100 yards before expiring. Perfect training for the dogs, we dumped them outta the box and told em' to hunt em' up. Both dogs worked from where the coyote started to where it ended up. I was very impressed to see the two pups, mine at 13 months and his at 10 months, bloodtrail and locate a downed coyote without the help of the older dogs. The very next calling stand we had a coyote come downwind of us, eyes locked on the dogs but neither dog could see or smell the coyote. We waited too long to shoot, trying to get the dogs to see the coyote and get it on film, the coyote ended up getting winding us and took off. So all in all, it was a great time. So in 3 days we saw 4 coyotes and 4 badgers, I had a great time as always. Duane treats his guests like first class and makes sure you see lots of game and have a great time. As always, thank you Duane, Laura and Melodie. Another great time and hunt with Shooters Services Unlimited!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done Jeremy and sounds like a blast! Sounds like the dogs are coming into thier own quite nicely. I take it they are ranging a bit more now days?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kris, Whiskey is coming along great. I feel she is just where I would expect a yearling. She is starting to be real alert and "hunt" while on stands. She's not ranging as far as I want her to but I feel it will come with confidence. She knows what a coyote is and hates them. She has a ton of grit and wants to kill every coyote she can. As i am able to put more coyotes in front of her she will become better and better. Away from hunting she has very good manners and is very pleasant to be around.


----------

